# duck call tutorials



## SENC (Aug 21, 2013)

There have been a number of requests for duck call tutorials. I haven't had time to complete one due to lack of recent shop time, but will get around to it eventually.

In the meantime, there are some awesome references and tutorials on my favorite callmaking site, THO game forums, so I thought I'd post a few links that might help those interested in learning.

I am primarily making reelfoot-style duck calls, named such after Reelfoot Lake in TN. Reelfoot calls are distinctive in that they have flat toneboards and curved metal reeds. Fred Roe, a talented callmaker in Alabama, put together this fantastic tutorial.

http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,14637.0.html

Fred uses a milling machine and some specialized jigs, but don't be intimidated by that... with a little creativity you can do without both. Here is a link that has pics of one of my setups:

http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,18112.0.html

The more common calls on the market today are Arkansas-style calls. They are smaller and feature a curved toneboard and flat, mylar reeds. The following is a good tutorial on making an Arkansas insert.

http://thogamecallsforums.com/index.php/topic,1531.0.html

Again, this author (who is a very talented callmaker) is using a specialized jig, which you don't need to get started. Their real value is replication of your design, not initial creation of it. My first jig was one I made from hardwood that looked very similar. You just have to figure out how to use the jig without damaging it (I colored mine with a marker so I could tell when cutting/sanding/filing too close).

Since Ark calls are so readily available, as are premade inserts from Echo, I'd start by turning barrels and playing with/modifying premade inserts so you can learn how different reeds and mods to toneboard shapes and curves impact sound before migrating to making inserts.

Hope these help someone get started. I'll be glad to help further if I can... but there are very helpful and much more talented folks than I on THO.


----------

